# Please Help Me Stay Out of the Attic



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Screw a 2x4 to the side of the joist then install a fan pan box.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They have plastic fan rated boxes you could use without going into the attic.. depending on what is there..

These work the best..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Smart Box makes a fan rated box. I'd look into that. They work great.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Try this. It should keep you out the attic. Lol


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

B4T said:


> They have plastic fan rated boxes you could use without going into the attic.. depending on what is there..
> 
> These work the best..


+1 on the half saddle box


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Take out the old box, insert this, and ratchet it to expand it. Attach your old box, poof, you're done.

http://www.drillspot.com/products/297638/Raco_Incorporated_936_Old_Work_Ceiling_Fan_Brace


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I find it weird you guys install special boxes for ceiling fans. Nobody does this in my area.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

jza said:


> I find it weird you guys install special boxes for ceiling fans. Nobody does this in my area.


What do y'all use bubblegum a cloths hanger and a match?lol just joking.I know y'all would never use a match.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

jza said:


> I find it weird you guys install special boxes for ceiling fans. Nobody does this in my area.


314.27 C

Boxes at Ceiling-Suspended (Paddle) Fan Outlets.
Outlet boxes or outlet box systems used as the sole support
of a ceiling-suspended (paddle) fan shall be listed, shall be
marked by their manufacturer as suitable for this purpose,
and shall not support ceiling-suspended (paddle) fans that
weigh more than 32 kg (70 lb). For outlet boxes or outlet box
systems designed to support ceiling-suspended (paddle) fans
that weigh more than 16 kg (35 lb), the required marking shall
include the maximum weight to be supported.
Where spare, separately switched, ungrounded conductors
are provided to a ceiling mounted outlet box, in a
location acceptable for a ceiling-suspended (paddle) fan in
single or multi-family dwellings, the outlet box or outlet
box system shall be listed for sole support of a ceiling suspended
(paddle) fan.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Take out the old box, insert this, and ratchet it to expand it. Attach your old box, poof, you're done.
> 
> http://www.drillspot.com/products/297638/Raco_Incorporated_936_Old_Work_Ceiling_Fan_Brace


I've used this type before. That's what I was saying in the OP. I don't think I would be able to slide the box over enough to cover the hole from the existing box because of the ceiling joist.

Edit: That's assuming there is a nail-on box there.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> They have plastic fan rated boxes you could use without going into the attic.. depending on what is there..
> 
> These work the best..


Who makes this box and where do you get it?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

HD has them here


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Theriot said:


> HD has them here


We don't have HD here and "Big Blue" only has the full saddles.
Probably a moot point anyway since I have to do the job in the morning.

Guess I'll have to improvise!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm telling ya...a small chunk of 2x4, stick it thru the hole, screw it down to the joist with 3" screws, and fan pan screwed to the bottom...done.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

> I've used this type before. That's what I was saying in the OP. I don't think I would be able to slide the box over enough to cover the hole from the existing box because of the ceiling joist.
> 
> Edit: That's assuming there is a nail-on box there.


If there is a nail on box you should be able to pry it off the joist and install the metal spreader bar. Or get enough space to cut the nails with side cutters.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

k_buz said:


> I'm telling ya...a small chunk of 2x4, stick it thru the hole, screw it down to the joist with 3" screws, and fan pan screwed to the bottom...done.


Thanks, I must have skipped over the small chunk part.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> I've used this type before. That's what I was saying in the OP. I don't think I would be able to slide the box over enough to cover the hole from the existing box because of the ceiling joist.
> 
> Edit: That's assuming there is a nail-on box there.


Look up sku 425205 on homedepot.com


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

jza said:


> I find it weird you guys install special boxes for ceiling fans. Nobody does this in my area.


Hey up until the new 2012 code comes into effect all we would ever use is a regular octagon with a 2x4 block screwed between two rafters above the octagon but new code requires a fan rated box basically the only difference is screw size I believe


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Screw a 2x4 to the side of the joist then install a fan pan box.


Thanks! Never thought that one.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

All the boxes mentioned work great but, I always carry two different size medallions to cover up large holes and the customers loves-'em.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I got lucky, blessed, or whatever you want to call it. The lady already had pancake boxes screwed into ceiling joists, or at least they were 2x4s.:thumbup: It looked like two kissed together, one was probably a joist.

Thanks to all who responded, I'll file all the info for later. I also probably will order some of those half saddles to carry on the truck.:thumbsup:


----------

